# Sweet Ricotta Cream



## kansasgirl (Jan 18, 2005)

This is awesome in crepes, cannoli, on waffles, on anything!

Sweet Ricotta Cream 
3 1/4 c whole-milk ricotta 
1/4 c heavy whipping cream 
1 egg, separated 
2 egg yolks 
1/2 c granulated sugar 
1 tb liquor (rum, bourbon, Galliano, Grand Marnier, etc) 
1 tb pure vanilla 
Pinch of salt 
1/3 c mixed candied fruit, diced small, opt 

1.In a food processor or blender, puree the ricotta until very creamy. 
2.Blend in the cream, 3 egg yolks, sugar, liquor, vanilla and salt. Fold in the fruit. Chill well before using in crepes, cannoli, or over waffles.


----------

